# painters putty vs. spackle



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

I have never used painters putty before. Usually use spackle or caulking to smooth out / level some imperfections or fill holes. 

So what is painters putty...and why would I use it? applications??

Zeebo


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Usually, if I use light-weight spackle, it's just for small nail holes in walls. Putty I use for nail holes in trim and woodwork, and for all outside corners on trim and only caulk the inside corners. The putty tends to shrink alot less than the spackle will and gives a better finish, i.e. no fish eyes. The outside corners of trim where boards meet usually looks like crap when caulked, so I always putty this as well for tight clean corners. Caulk is NOT for filling holes. It will shrink and look like crap.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

badehof said:


> Greetings, I have only used painter's putty a handful of times. I prefer it over Crack Shot, which is what I usually use to fill nail holes. The reason I do not use the putty is because I have read that it flashes unless covered with an oil paint. I am doing a large NC and would like to use putty. Wonfering if it actually does flash, or if there is one I can get my hands on that will not. The trim will be pre primed, and I plan on two coats of Advance.


17+ year old thread... I think we have a new record...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

One of these days imma dig one up from ‘03. 👍


----------

